# Resevoir Walleye/Saugeye



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Ive got two local res's around me which one has walleye and the other has saugeye....I have been able to catch them in both but never in good amounts or size. Any suggestions on lures and also didnt know if you could bottom bounce a jig "while on a boat" and have some effect with the walleye? let me know guys! thanks


----------



## Troy Dave (Jan 26, 2007)

For walleye I use a jig (as small as conditions allow) tipped with a piece of crawler. Drifted or worked slow across the bottom. On windy days anchored with a pole set dead stick and the wave action bouncing the jig on the bottom. Also use jigging spoons and vibes. Pretty much the same for saugeye only add bass minows and twister tail to the jig. Have never been able to catch a saugeye on a jigging spoon at Indian lake but they work well at Alum Creek and Salt Fork. Saugeye seem to like small spoons 1/4 oz. Walleye will hit larger spoons 3/4 to 1 oz May to mid June. Then I drop to 1/4 to 1/2 oz in summer.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

sounds good man...I usually use "for walleye" worm harness or a half ounce jig tipped with a walleye assasin in chartreuse color......have had ok luck with that set up for saugeye but nothing else....I just dont know lol


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

It will work at B.C.,not sure about the reservoir in town.

1.5 oz bouncer with a 5 f.t. leader --- go slow, very slow.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Thanks for the info Pike!! And you tell back_lash to stay out of ccc thats my pond lol just kiddin haha. Maybe see you guys at one of the res! I will be the guy with the snagged line!


----------

